# Slam Ball



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

Did anyone else catch slam ball on TNN this weekend I think it was Friday night...frickin' awsome...I thought it would be lame from the promo's and stuff but I watched and it actually wasn't half bad.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

I saw it, it was preety good.My favorite dunk was Eian Danials Windmill into a reverse from damn near the 3pt line.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

yea its awesome

we have a thread about it in the everything but basketball forum


----------



## JaK (Aug 13, 2002)

slamball is dope... i want to play..


----------

